# Old photos of Andalusian trades and crafts



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Having spent 2 days barging into other people's threads on this wonderful forum I guess it's time I started one of my own!

I am doing some research (just for fun, but it will eventually be published online) into the crafts and trades of Andalusia until around 1975. If anybody knows of any websites or blogs that have articles and/or old photos of this sort of thing, could you point me to them? 

I have got quite a lot of material for the area where I live (the Alcornocales region in Cadiz province) but would like to learn more about what went on in other regions of Andalusia before tourism took over as the main industry. I can read Spanish so they don't have to be in English.

Muchas gracias!


----------

